# Touren & Trails in Lothringen/Elsass



## Optimizer (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich war gestern im benachbarten Frankreich unterwegs, um die von der Bike-Aid/Alpencross-Seite immer hochgelobten Donon-Tour abzufahren.
Ich war sehr begeistert über die dortige Landschaft, auch die Treppenabfahrt vom Tempel wieder runter an den Col entre les deux Donons war schön und fordend. Allerdings war ich von der Hin- und Rückfahrt von Abreschviller stark enttäuscht. Von den Forstpisten aus war zwar der Ausblick grandios, aber auch vom GR5 hatte ich mir irgendwie mehr Singletrails erhofft... Vielleicht bin ich auch von der Pfalz verwöhnt!?!
Deshalb möchte ich gerne diesen Thread starte, in dem man sich über schöne ansprechende Touren mit tollem Trailanteil oder geniale Trails generell austauschen soll. Als Betrachtungsgebiet stelle ich mir die Nordvogesen (Grenze zu Deutschland) bis Anfang Mittelvogesen (Höhe Donon-Dabo-Wasselonne) vor, also alles was man sowohl aus dem Saarland sowie von mir aus (Westpfalz/Rodalben) innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden anfahren kann.
Ich werde gerne den Anfang machen: Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, gehe ich am Sonntag von Obersteinbach aus auf Erkundungstour Richtung Bad Niederbronn und werde hier berichten!

Gruß
Der optimizer


----------



## leeqwar (31. Juli 2009)

schade, sonntag bin ich schon verplant, sonst hätte ich evtl mitgesucht.

norbert war vor kurzem in den vogesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (31. Juli 2009)

bist du vom Donon aus runter nach Abreschviller nicht den endlosen 10km-Single-Trail gefahren? 

Ich bin am Sonntag leider auch verhindert...


----------



## Optimizer (31. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> bist du vom Donon aus runter nach Abreschviller nicht den endlosen 10km-Single-Trail gefahren?


Fibbs und ich hatten sowohl den 43km- und den 63km-Track aus dem Alpencrossforum auf unserm Garmin drauf. Da erfolgte der Rückweg komplett über den GR5.
Auf diesem hatten wir nur ein ca. 2km langen Singletrail auf ca. der Hälfte der Strecke, sowie einen 4km-Trail auf dem Rückweg ab "4 Chemin", der allerdings eine andere Markierung war (roter Punkt, kam in Abreschviller direkt an den Bahngleise raus).


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> bist du vom Donon aus runter nach Abreschviller nicht den endlosen 10km-Single-Trail gefahren?
> 
> Ich bin am Sonntag leider auch verhindert...



wo bitte soll dieser Trail gewesen sein????
@Opti: ich glaub wir müssen da doch nochmal hin!!! (aller guten Dinge sind 3)


----------



## chris84 (31. Juli 2009)

die 63er müsste eigentlich die richtige sein...

das hier ist meine Aufzeichnung... vergleich die mal mit deiner...

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gings irgendwo auf dem Rückweg vom Donon in einer rechtskurve mehr oder weniger geradeaus, oder leicht links auf nen Trail, der uns praktisch direkt am Parkplatz in Abreschviller rausgeschmissen hat. (nach durch"fahrung" zweier "Kuhsperren")


----------



## surfer100 (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

der GR5 vom Donon nach Abreschviller ist tatsächlich enttäuschend. Bin gestern auch durch Abreschviller geradelt, aber nicht zum Donon sondern Richtung Dabo (ausschließlich auf Trails). Für die Vogesen finde ich die 25000er IGN Karten klasse (im Gegesatz zu den wiklich schlechten 50000er Karten vom Vogesenclub); gute Trails kann man dort sehr gut herausfiltern.

Für Trailsurfer gibts in den nördlichen Vogesen einige sehr gute Randonneeshttp://www.vetete.com/rando_vtt/m7k69i/les_balcons_de_dabo (CTF) z. B. Phalsbourg, Ottrott, Soultz und in zwei Wochen Dabo, dieses Jahr mit 90 km Strecke (beste Rando/CTF der Welt).

Hier noch ein Link zur kleinen Runde der diesjährigen Rando in Phalsbourg.


----------



## chris84 (31. Juli 2009)

@surfer: kennst du die Dabo-CTF? ist die wirklich lohnenswert? die 90km jucken mich nämlich ganz gewaltig, da würde sich - wenns die Strecke denn auch hergibt - die Anfahrt echt lohnen!


----------



## surfer100 (31. Juli 2009)

> @surfer: kennst du die Dabo-CTF? ist die wirklich lohnenswert? die 90km jucken mich nämlich ganz gewaltig, da würde sich - wenns die Strecke denn auch hergibt - die Anfahrt echt lohnen!



Bin schon mehrmals mitgefahren, Trailanteil war immer > 90 %; ich denke (hoffe) nicht, dass es dieses Jahr anders sein wird. Dabo + Phalsbourg gehören bei mir jährlich zum Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> das hier ist meine Aufzeichnung... vergleich die mal mit deiner...



genau diesen Track hatten wir beide auf den Tschipiees-Geräten, von Kuhsperren hab ich aber nix gesehen ....

Hier unsere Aufzeichnung:


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2009)

keine Ahnung wo ihr da rumgefahren seid.. die tracks weichen nur geringfügig voneinander ab.. 

wie siehts aus am 16. , jemand Lust nach Dabo zu fahren? ich mach die Tage mal nen Thread auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (1. August 2009)

Hi Optimizer,

wann startet ihr den morgen? Würde mich gerne anschließen

Gruß
Scotty


----------



## Optimizer (3. August 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> wann startet ihr den morgen? Würde mich gerne anschließen



mist, hab ich echt zu spät gelesen... wobei eh alles wortwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen ist...
Nachdem ich morgens wegen diverser Flaschen Weißherbst nicht rausgekommen bin, hab ich mich dann ab zwölf doch noch entschlossen auf anderer Strecke in Lothringen rumzufahren.

Bin von Ludwigswinkel aus (noch auf deutscher Seite) rüber nach Stürzelbronn und von dort über den GR532 weiter Richtung Hanauer Weiher. Nachdem ich (bestimmt wegen dem Weißherbst) mehrfach an Singletrailabfahrten des GR532 vorbei bin, hab ich trotzdem noch ein, zwei schöne Trails gefunden, die leider nur über extrem breite sandige Pisten anfahrbar sind...
Kurz vor der Burg Waldeck durfte ich dann noch im Platzregen nen Schlauch wechseln, so dass ich dann über Rothenbourg und Bremendell (noch nen Flammkuchen eingefahren) zurück bin...
Landschaftlich war die Tour schön, von den Wegen allerdings zuviel Forststraße und zuwenig Trail. Eventuell gibts heut abend noch ein paar Bilder und nen GPS-Track...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Burg Waldeck durfte ich dann noch im Platzregen nen Schlauch wechseln, so dass ich dann über Rothenbourg und Bremendell (noch nen Flammkuchen eingefahren) zurück bin...



kann nur das Vorderrad gewesen sein 

Gruß

Fibbs - ist das ein Schei$$wetter


----------



## Optimizer (3. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann nur das Vorderrad gewesen sein


nö, war wiedermal das Hinterrad (diesmal am Fully)... allerdings wegen nem Dorn
Das Hinterrad vom Hardtail ist übrigens futsch... hab zusammen mit dem Radhändler nochmals zwei Dellen an der Felge gefunden...


----------



## chantre72 (3. August 2009)

Kennt jemand diese Strecken?

http://cycloclub.stavold.free.fr/Frame/menudyn.htm

Hört sich eigentlich ganz interessant an. Hoffentlich sind's nicht nur Waldautobahnen.


----------



## BiMa (19. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich hätte was zu bieten.

http://patrick.agrain.free.fr/

Gruß aus dem Saarland

BiMa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (24. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich war gestern im benachbarten Frankreich unterwegs, um die von der Bike-Aid/Alpencross-Seite immer hochgelobten Donon-Tour abzufahren.
> Ich war sehr begeistert über die dortige Landschaft, auch die Treppenabfahrt vom Tempel wieder runter an den Col entre les deux Donons war schön und fordend. Allerdings war ich von der Hin- und Rückfahrt von Abreschviller stark enttäuscht. Von den Forstpisten aus war zwar der Ausblick grandios, aber auch vom GR5 hatte ich mir irgendwie mehr Singletrails erhofft... Vielleicht bin ich auch von der Pfalz verwöhnt!?!
> Deshalb möchte ich gerne diesen Thread starte, in dem man sich über schöne ansprechende Touren mit tollem Trailanteil oder geniale Trails generell austauschen soll. Als Betrachtungsgebiet stelle ich mir die Nordvogesen (Grenze zu Deutschland) bis Anfang Mittelvogesen (Höhe Donon-Dabo-Wasselonne) vor, also alles was man sowohl aus dem Saarland sowie von mir aus (Westpfalz/Rodalben) innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden anfahren kann.
> ...




Wenn du mal wider dort bist dann solltest du unbedingt noch den Trail mitnehmen der links neben dem Sendeturm beginnt. Der ist auf den GPS-Daten nicht drauf, weil er für die Jungs zu anspruchsvoll ist. 
(Treppen vom Tempel runterfahren und links halten, dann kommt ein alter Karrenweg der auf die Teerstraße führt. Straße überqueren und dann rockt es so richtig.)


Sie Bilder im Album. Hat ca. 200 Höhenmeter und ca. 2 km Länge.


----------



## Optimizer (24. August 2009)

ich glaube, dass ich den bei der Auffahrt gesehen hab. Gehts da diese lange Treppe runter, bevor es die Auffahrt quert?


----------



## cpetit (24. August 2009)

Ja.

Wie gesagt, für mich ein Traum.  Fahre den immer alleine weil keiner dort mit fahren will wenn wir dort sind.


----------



## Tobilas (24. August 2009)

@cpetit: schei$e Alter, mach das Indianer-Bild aus dem Album raus, ich lach mich gleich weg hier


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass ich den bei der Auffahrt gesehen hab. Gehts da diese lange Treppe runter, bevor es die Auffahrt quert?



dieser Trail den du meinst ist nicht anspruchsvoll.(mit der Treppe)
 Ich glaube er meint den Trail den wir beide gefahren sind ...

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Heggebangadd (8. September 2009)

Sonntag, 13. 09 CTF in Soulz. 

Infos:http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/html/Randonnee.htm

Soll ungefähr mit Dabo vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Irie Guide (28. März 2016)

Hat jemand eine Link zu den GPX Daten vom Cannondale Enduro Rennen in Dabo?
Habe im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. März 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Link zu den GPX Daten vom Cannondale Enduro Rennen in Dabo?
> Habe im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden.


Also "suchen" is nit deine Paradedisziplin oder?
Hier in nem 7 Jahre alten Thread nach GPX Daten von nem Rennen zu fragen das es damals noch nit mal gab is schon arg optimistisch. 
Wenn du bei Google einfach "GPX Dabo" eingibst findest du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Irie Guide (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den alten Thread benutzt, um keinen neuen aufmachen zu müssen, da es um das gleiche Thema geht.
Und natürlich habe ich Google zur Suche benutzt, aber keine Tracks vom Cannondale Rennen gefunden, sonst hätte ich hier nicht nachgefragt. Habe nun über Strava Tracks gefunden.


----------



## Primsbiker (21. Mai 2016)

chris84 schrieb:


> @surfer: kennst du die Dabo-CTF? ist die wirklich lohnenswert? die 90km jucken mich nämlich ganz gewaltig, da würde sich - wenns die Strecke denn auch hergibt - die Anfahrt echt lohnen!



@Chris: Die Dabo CTF`S sind einfach immer wieder Klasse.....es sind aber auch einige HM zu bewältigen.......das wird aber belohnt mit grandiosen Ausblicken und immer wieder Hammer Trailabfahrten.

Dabo ist immer eine Bike...Reise Wert.......auch einfach nur so zum Biken und im Challet am Campingplatz kann man auch ganz günstig und gut übernachten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. Mai 2016)

Die CTF's in Frankreich kannst du eh mit uns nicht vergleichen, die haben keine Probleme mit Genehmigungen. Was auch die Gründe sind warum es hier immer weniger werden und immer schlechter.
Von euch scheint noch keiner Dabo gefahren zu sein, bei der kleinen Runde bist du da schon mit einem Enduro ( was auch Sinn macht ) am Ende. Aber der Chriss schafft das


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Mai 2016)

Gibt's irgendwo ne Übersicht der französischen CTF's? Nordvogesen Oder Vogesen allgemein.


----------



## BiMa (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
kauf Dir ein französisches MTB Magazin am Besten "vélo tout terrain". Dort sind am Ende immer alle CTFs aufgelistet.

oder besuche mal

http://ffct.org/randonner-a-velo/ou-quand-pratiquer/calendrier-des-randonnees/


LG


----------



## Skeletor23 (23. Mai 2016)

BiMa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kauf Dir ein französisches MTB Magazin am Besten "vélo tout terrain". Dort sind am Ende immer alle CTFs aufgelistet.
> 
> oder besuche mal
> ...



ok, danke. Gibt es ausser Dabo noch weitere Empfehlungen? Raid des Hauteurs in Spichern bin ich gestern mal wieder gefahren und war wie immer sehr gut.


----------

